# New Review - AMT Slot Stars Release 2



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's some close up shots of the 4 new AMT Slot Stars 1/25th scale slots. AMT has added some new parts to improve the kits. Check them out here:

AMT Slot Stars Release 2

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Good review - appreciate all the pics too :thumbsup:

That said - does it look like the pic of the crown gear that the gear has a wave thru it and isn't actually flat? Or is that down to the angle / how the pic was taken?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

No wave. The crown gear and the new rims are very true. Looking back at the pics it looks like I had the lighting off. Something I'm covering in the "how-to" building article that's coming up, the metal gears are a little noisey until you break them in and lubricate them properly. Once done they quiet down and mesh very well. I'm hoping AMT makes some additional gears with a variety of teeth combinations. These are very well made. I need run some stress testing too and see how they hold up and what wear patterns show up. I like these chassis. They take me about an hour to build and set up how I want it, but the range of wheelbases and the new parts is pretty cool to fiddle with. They remind me of the K&B chassis parts from the 60's.

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

pshoe64 said:


> No wave. The crown gear and the new rims are very true. Looking back at the pics it looks like I had the lighting off. Something I'm covering in the "how-to" building article that's coming up, the metal gears are a little noisey until you break them in and lubricate them properly. Once done they quiet down and mesh very well. I'm hoping AMT makes some additional gears with a variety of teeth combinations. These are very well made. I need run some stress testing too and see how they hold up and what wear patterns show up. I like these chassis. They take me about an hour to build and set up how I want it, but the range of wheelbases and the new parts is pretty cool to fiddle with. They remind me of the K&B chassis parts from the 60's.
> 
> -Paul


OK - Good to hear. I know the initial 1:32 offerings were pretty generally panned and was hoping to hear of improvements moving forward in new products from AMT.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I have the Batmobile and Black Beauty. I will probably get the Charger.

If PL would release an upgrade kit to fix the first gen crap, I would be happy. I still don't like the double face tape body mounting system. I think velcro would be better.

MOO

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Marty, I agree about the tape. Makes tinkering on the chassis a challenge after the body is mounted. I'm messing around with using a strip of magnet tape about 1/4" wide. Since the chassis is stamped steel, I placed the foam tape on the body, the magnet strip on the tape and then click it to the chassis. I picked up the magnet strip at a craft shop, a 3 foot roll for about $2. So far it works, but it can move around if you have a wall shot or 2. I'm also thinking about drilling holes in the chassis for post mounts. I'll get some pictures up showing these two ideas later this weekend.

-Paul


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

the new revision is great.

I used slotmasters body mount system when i made my original version AMT kit.

then i drilled holes in the chassis.










they really should of addressed the body mounts and improved things but at least the other stuff improved.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*magnet body mounts*



pshoe64 said:


> Marty, I agree about the tape. Makes tinkering on the chassis a challenge after the body is mounted. I'm messing around with using a strip of magnet tape about 1/4" wide. Since the chassis is stamped steel, I placed the foam tape on the body, the magnet strip on the tape and then click it to the chassis. I picked up the magnet strip at a craft shop, a 3 foot roll for about $2. So far it works, but it can move around if you have a wall shot or 2. I'm also thinking about drilling holes in the chassis for post mounts. I'll get some pictures up showing these two ideas later this weekend.
> 
> -Paul


might be worth placing neo bars on the inside of the steel frame adjacent to the magnet strip on the body for a more secure yet removable hold? I would JB Weld the neos to the chassis after experimenting to see if this is a viable solution.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

An even better idea!

Marty
Marysville, OH



slotcardan said:


> the new revision is great.
> 
> I used slotmasters body mount system when i made my original version AMT kit.
> 
> ...


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Man I wish I had the room to try some of these larger slt cars. I have about 100 model kits wanting to be built...


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

alpink said:


> might be worth placing neo bars on the inside of the steel frame adjacent to the magnet strip on the body for a more secure yet removable hold? I would JB Weld the neos to the chassis after experimenting to see if this is a viable solution.


Al, I think your on to something with the neos. I'm going to try that out tonight.

-Paul


----------

